

Ask HN: Would you build an Android app to min API 7 or 8? - svjunkie

I'm not familiar with all the capabilities made available by SDK version 8 (which corresponds to Android 2.2).  Is it worth excluding 25% of your potential users to use the (almost) latest features available?
======
kodeshpa
If possible include 7 , still 30- 40 % user are on 2.1 update, or you can
develop on 8 but specify min-version as 1.6 to maintain backward compatibility

